# push hands utah...



## taitsechien (Feb 6, 2008)

... i'd like to get a group together to practice push hands and discuss application with... if there is anyone interested that lives in the salt lake area hit me up...


----------



## DaPoets (Mar 13, 2008)

Push hands is done often with in the Taoist Tai Chi Society as the resistence given is a great benifit for health improvement.

One handed push hands
Two handed push hands
Walking Push hands

These are all bennificial if your form is correct.


----------



## taitsechien (Mar 13, 2008)

do you live in utah..?


----------



## DaPoets (Mar 14, 2008)

I don't live in utah but I'm sure some current or past members of the TTCS are there that probably practice push hands.


----------



## East Winds (Mar 14, 2008)

The problem with TTCS Push Hands is there is no thought of applications. Being forbidden to practise the martial side of taijiquan means that your push hands will always only be Yin.

Very best wishes


----------



## DaPoets (Mar 14, 2008)

It is actually not a problem at all if your goals are being met.  I do push hands for health reasons... to increase my awareness of balance in myself and others, to build strength, and to help my spine.  

If your intent is to use push hands for just combat reasons, then TTCS push hands will only get you part of the way there.


----------

